# Dewalt DW745 10" Table Saw and Diablo Pro 8" Dado stack



## Midtone (Jun 14, 2012)

I am looking into buying both of these and was wondering if they work together out of the box? Do I need an insert for the saw to support the dado? Does anyone have experience with a dado stack with this particular saw? Should I get the 6" dado instead?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

An 8" dado set is WAY too big for a job site saw. 6" if it will fit the arbor (that's a BIG if) would be max.
Bill


----------



## Hermando (Sep 28, 2010)

Midtone, I own the Dewalt DW745 and its a great saw, but the arbor is to short for Dado blades to be used safely. Dewalt does not recommend it at all. How ever the new Bosch GTS1031 does. Theses two saws are comparable is size and performance. The larger Dewalt DW744 does accept the dado blade.


----------



## Midtone (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok. I will check into those saws. @Hernando Have you used the Bosch with a dado?

Hopefully I can get one at HD as I am getting that itchy feeling right before you buy something that is not right for you then have to spend more time finding the right fit.


----------



## Hermando (Sep 28, 2010)

I have not used the Bosch it is fairly new, with mixed reviews. I did check one out at Tool King. The cost was higher than the Dewalt. I have not seen the Bosch in the local stores, HD/Lowes. Lowes does carry the Bosch 4100 for around $600. I used a 20% harbor Freight coupon at HD for the Dewalt.

I don't really need the Dado, because I use my router. All I can say is the Dewalt DW745 is a great saw for what it is designed for and the cost is reasonable for a Prograde tool.

Check the review.
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/power-tools/compact-table-saw-showdown-bosch-vs-dewalt#slide-1

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/11/18/dewalt-portable-table-saw/

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2012/01/20/portable-saws-bosch-or-dewalt/


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

No experience with the dewalt. Another poster reveals the saw arbor is too small.

What I can say is the Diablo stacked dado set is used in our shop on a dedicated Unisaw and also a dedicated 12" dewalt RAS. The quality of cut we get from the dado stack while using it on the TS and R AS is always very clean. For less then 100.00 I think the dado stack is excellent buy. Many dado sets can be more than 200.00 but I cannot imagine they are any better.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I had both dewalts, or at least I believe it was those models. One will rip up to 16 1/4" and the other one up to 24 1/4", real handy for ripping plywood. I don't know about dado blades, never used one.


----------

